# He can make a toilet look hot



## Alevmanni

Or "He's the only one that can make a toilet look hot/sexy"
Uhm I don't have a context uhm... this is based on a picture I saw hehe



Thanx.


----------



## tilman

I would say it like this: Hän saa vessankin näyttämään hyvältä.

Or: Hän on ainoa, joka saa vessankin näyttämään seksikkäältä.

Greetings from the country of sexy toilets 

Tilman


----------



## Alevmanni

Ahahaha,
yeah, I know a lot of Finns that can actually make a toliet or anything else, look hot ahaha.

Thanks for the translation Tilman. Now, I'd like too know what's the difference between "Hän saa vessankin näyttämään hyvältä." and "Hän on ainoa, joka saa vessankin näyttämään seksikkäältä."


----------



## tilman

Hän saa vessankin näyttämään hyvältä: He can make a toilet look good (hot would be kuumalta, but that sounds strange imho).  Oh and I added the "kin" to "vessan" because it sounds better  In English this corresponds with something like "even" like in "He can even..."

Hän on ainoa, joka saa vessankin näyttämään seksikkäältä: He's the only one that can make (even) a toilet look sexy.

Sorry for my bad skills in explaining things  (I am still new at this forum...) Should I translate the sentences word for word?

Tilman


----------

